# Small brisket flats vs big ones or whole packer



## motolife313

is it better to do a bigger flat like 9 lbs over a 4 pounder? Heard the small ones will dry out, is this true? I'd like to do a bigger one but don't have many folks to cook for right now and obviously a small one is cheaper. Kinda spendy at 3-4$ per pound. Found a butcher that sells whole brisket for like 3.25$ per pound. He said it was 12 pounds but I don't have much money right now or guets. Maybe Christmas I'll step it up but want to practice on one again. Last one took forever and it weight 4.5 pounds. Took like 8 hours at 250. Didn't have enough time to take it past 190 and it only rest 10 minutes. Came out little tuff.  Thanks!


----------



## wbf610

I’m no pro, but in my experience, flats are harder than a whole packer.


----------



## motolife313

Oh interesting. I figured my little flat would take 4 hours but it took double that. Thanks for quick response!


----------



## wbf610

I tried flats before a whole packer, none turned out well.  They were actually better leftover after a rest in the fridge and reheated in the oven.  Flavor was good, but it is tough to nail the flats with regards to doneness, at least for me.

All the packers I’ve done have been good so far.


----------



## motolife313

The brisket I got was 2 days from sell date also. Not sure if that would make a difference or not.


----------



## wbf610

Not sure, but some people do age meat well after the sell by dates.


----------



## cropharvester

I smoke small Brisket flats & inject them with Beef Bouillon,they were moist.


----------



## motolife313

I went to a butcher today and she separated the point and gave me the flat. 6 pounds or so. It was 13 total pounds with point. She just chopped it in half didn't follow the muscle line. She even chopped a little fat off for me and asked if I wanted more cut off. I said it ok thanks. Going back to this place for sure. 4.49 a pound. 3.75 for whole packer. Choice cut. Cooking it tomorrow. Getting my practice for Christmas. Last one took about 2 hours per pound. I was shocked. That was prolly a tough per, it was from winco.


----------



## cropharvester

so far Our favorite Brisket,Was salted & put in fridge for 4 to 6 hours,then injected with Beef Bouillon & back in fridge 4 to 6 hours,then removed from fridge & dried off,Seared on Hot Propane BarbiQ,then removed & give good shake of Ground Black Pepper,then in the smoker 230F smoked with Hickory 8 hours,wrapped in unwaxed Butcher paper at 160 IT,started poke testing at 195 IT,pulled when done & rested in warm ice chest with lots of towels until IT dropped to 140 ,the wait was worth it.


----------



## motolife313

What do the brisket masters think of my piece of meat!?


----------



## motolife313

I cut the big piece of fat out of the middle. Was that a mistake?


----------



## wbf610

motolife313 said:


> View attachment 347435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do the brisket masters think of my piece of meat!?



That looks like the point to me.


----------



## motolife313

This is the point end but it's a whole flat. She just chopped it straight down. Is that kinda weird she didn't follow the muscle line?


----------



## motolife313

It cooked in 9 hours today at 250 the whole time. Besides starting because I tossed it on before lighting my fire  I let it role at about 200 210 for a hour. It's 6.5 pounds. My last flat I got from winco took 2 hours per pound. I think this was much better quality !right at 1.5 hour per pound on this one


----------



## wbf610

motolife313 said:


> This is the point end but it's a whole flat. She just chopped it straight down. Is that kinda weird she didn't follow the muscle line?


I’m confused.  You say it’s the point end, but the whole flat, but it was chopped straight down.  If it was chopped straight down, you don’t have the whole flat.


----------



## motolife313

The pic is the end that the point was cut from.


----------

